# Google Negro



## Fogonazo

Desde hace un tiempo aparecen diversos calculos sobre el ahorro de energia que supondria que Google pusiera su pantalla de bienvenida en negro. Por los millons de visitas diarias y que el monitor consume menos, Bla, Bla, Bla

Bueno, parece que hoy se decidieron a probar que pasa

www.google.com


----------



## pepechip

Si pero a los creadores de google el ponerlo en negro no les genera ningun beneficio, es mas en el caso de que recibieran algun tipo de ayuda economica por hacerlo asi, seria ridicula en  comparacion con los ingresos que su web les reporta.
Personalmente a mi las paginas con fondo negro no me agradan la vista.
ahora que tambien pueden poner algo intermedio  entre el blanco y el negro, talvez  un fondo de imagen  como este con lo que tambien ahorran energia

!Que alegria para mis ojos si cada vez que visito google viese algun monumento de estos!


----------



## Eduardo

La idea no tuvo mucha convocatoria dentro del mismo Google.  
Como tenia que hacer la digestion, me tome el trabajo de clickear en los sitios de Google de 160 paises (los que tiene listados en Herramientas del idioma).

De 160, solamente 7 tienen fondo negro (Argentina,Bolivia,Canada ,Colombia,Dinamarca,Irlanda       e Inglaterra.


----------



## electroaficionado

De cualquier manera meparece una excelente idea para fomentar le ahorro de energía.

Saludos.


----------



## ciri

Entonces este foro tambien tiene que ser negro! Gente.. ahorremos energía..

Y si mejor desconectamos todo? y no prendemos la PC?

Edit:

No entiendo que sentido tiene? una vez que inicias una busqueda, pasa a blanco de nuevo.


----------



## Leo Musicorp

Me parece una fantástica idea, ya el hecho de entrar a Google y ver la pantalla negra genera un pequeño shock. Yo cuando la vi y lei el texto fui a mi cocina y apague la luz que estaba prendida sin ninguna necesidad.
  No se si es una idea revolucionaria o efectiva, pero por algo hay que empezar!

  Leo.
  Argentina


----------



## mabauti

hasta donde se , ese tipo de modificaciones tiene un efecto no significativo, pero todo sea por rl bien del medio


----------



## Francisco Galarza

_Eduardo_ dijo:
			
		

> ...me tome el trabajo de clickear en los sitios de Google de 160 paises...



No te creo!   

El objetivo más que ahorrar en el consumo de las pantallas es motivar a la gente a que mueva el culo por el planeta.


----------



## alco79ar

Pienso que todos debemos ser conscientes de que horrar energia nos ahorrara problemas con el medioambiente, creo que cualquier cosa que hagan para consientizarnos sera buena.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline

A mi el google se me puso blanco de nuevo


----------



## caeg

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Si pero a los creadores de google el ponerlo en negro no les genera ningun beneficio, es mas en el caso de que recibieran algun tipo de ayuda economica por hacerlo asi, seria ridicula en  comparacion con los ingresos que su web les reporta.


Crees que todo en el mundo empresarial es dinero? Hay personas que piensan por el futuro, el medio ambiente, SUS HIJOS, te equivocas al decir que no genera ningun beneficio pues la continidad de la humanidad como una raza limpia que evita la contaminacion es un gran beneficio


			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Personalmente a mi las paginas con fondo negro no me agradan la vista.


Prefieres el fondo negro google por codigos HTML o el cielo negro de tu ciudad por el humo?, es tu eleccion
Es Tiempo de dejar pensar por nosotros y empezar a pensar por el medio ambiente, el que busca que pretextos para no hacerlo los va allar y los que piensan contrubiur con el medio ambiente va a hacer grandes cosas como "Google Negro"


----------



## Fogonazo

Se acabo el "Google Negro" vuelta al calentamiento global.


----------



## caeg

Lo facil que es buscar pretextos:
www.googlenegro.net/


----------



## pepechip

yo personalmente estoy concienciado en la conservacion del medio ambiente, de echo en mi casa  clasificamos la basura para luego echarla en su contenedor correspondiente. Tambien disponemos de bombillas de bajo consumo

Todos devemos de aportar nuestro grano de arena con el medio ambiente, pero pienso que el cambio de fondo de google es insignificante dicha aportacion.


----------



## Mostdistortion

Cunado vi el google negro creí que mi máquina tenía un virus y la deje 6 horas pasando el antivirus, con todos los detalles... y recien al leer aquí me acuerdo que hace ahorrar energía, quisiera saber cuantos "milivatios" de menos es, o.... ¡cuanto desperdicié pasando el antivirus porque no encontró nada!

Saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se acabo el "Google Negro" vuelta al calentamiento global.



Casualmente, hoy hace 5º más que ayer


----------



## ciri

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> Cunado vi el google negro creí que mi máquina tenía un virus y la deje 6 horas pasando el antivirus, con todos los detalles... y recien al leer aquí me acuerdo que hace ahorrar energía, quisiera saber cuantos "milivatios" de menos es, o.... ¡cuanto desperdicié pasando el antivirus porque no encontró nada!
> Saludos.




jajaja.. que buena idea... no intentaste entrar en otras pag?


----------



## Selkir

Si el google en negro ahorra energia esta bien, al menos mientras estas en google, ya que cuando entras en la pagina que quieres se vuelve clara o del color que tenga la pagina.





Pd. Creo que estoy ahorando energia sin saberlo (ahora ya lo se) porque mi foro es algo oscurillo jejej

Pd. Por si lo quereis ver: http://nuestrolugar.creatuforo.com/ (no recuerdo si se pueden poner links a otros foros, si no se puede lo quitais).


----------



## bb1

¿Quien dice que por tener el fondo negro se ahorre energía?. Los colores en las pantallas planas no son definidos por la fuente de iluminación. Da lo mismo que sea blanca roja o negra.


----------



## fernandoae

"quisiera saber cuantos "milivatios" de menos es?"
No es una diferencia tan minima, la deiferencia es de varios WATTS.


----------



## bb1

Me parece que es difícil de pillar la diferencia de consumo pero intentemos razonar. ¿Se apaga el filamento del tubo de rayos catódicos o la retroiluminación ?.


----------



## fernandoae

En los monitores LCD no funciona.
http://cibergeek.com/index.php/google-en-negro-consume-mas-que-en-blanco/

Pero la cosa cambia en los CRT:
http://www.edgargonzalez.com/2007/02/27/black-google-700mwh-al-ano-de-ahorro-2/

"Me parece que es difícil de pillar la diferencia de consumo pero intentemos razonar. ¿Se apaga el filamento del tubo de rayos catódicos o la retroiluminación ?"
JAJAJA, creo que deberias estudiar un poco sobre CRT`s 
Un crt NO TIENE RETROILUMINACION!


----------



## bb1

mi portátil si que lleva retroiluminación, un poquito menos de soberbia, guaje...


----------



## Eduardo

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que es difícil de pillar la diferencia de consumo pero intentemos razonar. ¿Se apaga el filamento del tubo de rayos catódicos o la retroiluminación ?.


No es que se apague el filamento, hay una menor cantidad de electrones impactando contra el fosforo --> el flyback necesita menos corriente para mantener la tension de aceleracion.

Pero *cuanto menos*?   La verdad nunca me intereso... Pero son cuestiones que no admiten ningun debate, porque cualquiera, si tiene interes, puede tener una respuesta cierta *midiendo la diferencia de consumo en su monitor*.


----------



## bb1

Eduardo, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en lo referente a hay una menor cantidad de electrones impactando contra el fósforo, pero la pantalla no es totalmente negra. Los caracteres son de color mas claro y necesita el fósforo excitarse lo suficiente para verlos. Y creo que mereces que te haga una pequeña aclaración. Tiempo hace que tuve una conversación en la vida real sobre este tema y al final hice lo que has recomendado, medir el consumo con una pinza de precisión. La diferencia es NULA. Se hizo con un monitor de tubo. En lo referente a los monitores corrientes LCD nunca me he molestado en medir el consumo pero si bajara la luminosidad por tener fondo negro también los caracteres se verían mas débiles.

De todas formas aunque gastara la décima parte de energía, mi vista vale mucho mas que lo que pudiera economizar. Para ahorrar hay otras medidas menos ridículas.


----------



## Eduardo

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo en lo referente a hay una menor cantidad de electrones impactando contra el fósforo, pero la pantalla no es totalmente negra. Los caracteres son de color mas claro y necesita el fósforo excitarse lo suficiente para verlos.


El "costo" para el flyback en mantener la tension de aceleracion va relacionado con el brillo que tengas en la pantalla --> pantalla oscura menos corriente, pantalla brillante mas corriente.

No se que edad tendras, pero suponiendo que seas medio fosil, acordate de la epoca de los televisores B/N valvulares. Cuando se les entraba a agotar la valvula rectifidora de alta tension, el  tamaño de la imagen cambiaba segun el brillo que tuviera.



> Y creo que mereces que te haga una pequeña aclaración. Tiempo hace que tuve una conversación en la vida real sobre este tema y al final hice lo que has recomendado, medir el consumo con una pinza de precisión. La diferencia es NULA. Se hizo con un monitor de tubo. En lo referente a los monitores corrientes LCD nunca me he molestado en medir el consumo pero si bajara la luminosidad por tener fondo negro también los caracteres se verían mas débiles.


Pero es que estamos de acuerdo!
Yo lo que quise aclarar fueron las causas del "menor consumo".  
No aclare mi postura por no conocer mediciones,  pero estaba convencido que la diferencia seria insignificante frente al consumo total del sistema (ya vemos que con pinza amperometrica no es perceptible)


----------



## Nilfred

Por eso es que estoy a punto de comparme una pinza miliamperométrica digital. 56 ARS sale, marca Zurich, modelo ZR-287. No encontré la foto en Internet.


----------



## juanma

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Se acabo el "Google Negro" vuelta al calentamiento global.


Esa es una idea que siempre se habla por muchos medios de comunicacion. Y creo que lo usan como una gran pantalla para cubrir en verdadero problema: los *combustibles fosiles*

Se piensa en el ahorro y el calentamiento global, pero que hay del cambio en la matriz energetica mundial?
POCO o NADA se habla de la causa de problema, pero si de sus _aparentes_ soluciones.

Ahi esta el problema de todo. Ojo, NO ESTOY en contra del petroleo y TODOS sus beneficios, solo marco el grave problema que genera al medio ambiente.

El ahorro energetico no es la solucion definitiva al muy proximo problema energetico. *SI* es una medida que se debe tomar para evitar que ese problema llegue muy pronto. A parte para desarrollar una conciencia sobre el cuidado del planeta, y del uso responsable de sus recursos.
Considero que la solucion definitiva es la energia nuclear. La eolica y solar no pueden acompañar el desarrollo de las grandes ciudades. Si pueden ser usadas como complemento a la nuclear, en lugares de dificil acceso o en cuidades pequeñas

La ultima revista Muy Interesante Nº281 trata este tema justamente, con entrevistas a la presidenta del CNEA. el presidente de Greenpeace y el titular del ARN. Comenta tambien de un reporte publicado por el The Electric Power Research Institute ENRI y concluye:

- para el 2050, la Tierra estara habitada por 10.000.000.000 personas y que la energia nuclear es la única confiable para satisfacer la demanda energetica.
- para el 2050, solo se podra cubrir el 6% de la necesidad energetica con energia alternativa.

En resumen, el ahorro energetico (y en otras areas) es un habito que todos debemos tener, pero que no nos confundan sobre la raiz del problema ambiental: la matriz energetica.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae

"mi portátil si que lleva retroiluminación, un poquito menos de soberbia, guaje... "
Pero tu portatil no tiene CRT(tubo de rayos catodicos) tiene un LCD y ese si lleva retroiluminacion.

"Pero cuanto menos? La verdad nunca me intereso... Pero son cuestiones que no admiten ningun debate, porque cualquiera, si tiene interes, puede tener una respuesta cierta midiendo la diferencia de consumo en su monitor. "
Es una diferencia apreciable, ademas en caso de que fuera pequeña pensà en cuantas personas usan el google...

La diferencia esta bien explicada en los links que puse mas arriba:

"Un estudio parte de este dato: los monitores de tubo de rayo catódico (CRT) consumen unos 74 watios para mostrar una pantalla en blanco, y 59 para mostrarla en negro. Y, aunque muchos crean que la era del LCD y el TFT ya es universal, se calcula que en el mundo al menos un 25% de los monitores de ordenador son de tubo de rayos catódicos, a lo que si se le une que la home de Google es la página más visitada, que es la que tiene medio planeta como página de inicio y que los datos que ofrece se verían perfectamente sobre fondo negro "


----------



## Mostdistortion

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> No es una diferencia tan minima, la deiferencia es de varios WATTS.


A si? no lo sabía! de todos modos ahora uso un monitor LCD   
Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae

pocoexperto dijo:
			
		

> fernandoae dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No es una diferencia tan minima, la diferencia es de varios WATTS.
> 
> 
> 
> A si? no lo sabía! de todos modos ahora uso un monitor LCD
> Saludos.
Hacer clic para expandir...

Entonces si es lcd gastas menos usando el google blanco


----------



## Vegetal Digital

que son los vatios? siempre escucho pero no se si son wats o que cosa...


----------



## Mostdistortion

fernandoae dijo:


> Entonces si es lcd gastas menos usando el google blanco



Tenés razón, no lo había pensado...

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon

juanma dijo:


> - para el 2050, la Tierra estara habitada por 10.000.000.000 personas y que la energia nuclear es la única confiable para satisfacer la demanda energetica.
> - para el 2050, solo se podra cubrir el 6% de la necesidad energetica con energia alternativa.




 Proxima profecía maya sobre el fin del mundo: 2050!!! 

Tooodas las plantas nucleares del mundo explotarán al unísono 

Saludos!!!

PD: Si quieren usar el google negro, hay una extensión para firefox llamada Greasemonkey y esta a su vez necesita el script Google Enhanced BLACK v2.9.9. A mi me va bien.


----------



## borja1234567

fernandoae dijo:


> "quisiera saber cuantos "milivatios" de menos es?"
> No es una diferencia tan minima, la deiferencia es de varios WATTS.



no creo que por invertir el color aorremos tanto


----------



## Tavo

creo que esto va mas allá del color, o del ahorro de watts reales de tu pantalla....

Como bien leí más atrás, esto serviría mas que nada para que la gente cada vez que vea el Google negro se ponga a pensar un poquito y considere si está derrochando energía de puro gusto. 

A mi me pasa algo similar con el agua; no puedo ver una canilla abierta perdiendo agua así porque sí...
No creo ser muy exagerado ni es nada del otro mundo...

saludos...!



fernandoae dijo:


> "Un estudio parte de este dato: los monitores de tubo de rayo catódico (CRT) consumen unos 74 watios para mostrar una pantalla en blanco, y 59 para mostrarla en negro. Y, aunque muchos crean que la era del LCD y el TFT ya es universal, se calcula que en el mundo al menos un 25% de los monitores de ordenador son de tubo de rayos catódicos, a lo que si se le une que la home de Google es la página más visitada, que es la que tiene medio planeta como página de inicio y que los datos que ofrece se verían perfectamente sobre fondo negro"



Esto tambien vale...


----------

